# Paco de Lucía, the only innovator of contemporary flamenco guitar



## rubendiaz (Jun 23, 2009)

Paco de Lucía, the only innovator of contemporary flamenco guitar

by Prof. Ruben Diaz
Ph.D. Contemporary Harmony
and Composition


http://www.rdiaz.org/rdpacoart.html


----------

